# Don´t we get an explanation why the forum has been off the air?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

In fact why can´t members receive an email to say we are/going off line and on again? Or is that too much to ask?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought that it was my tablet, have reset the whole thing, reset the router and anything else that was suggested for "safari cannot open the page because the server cannot be found".

That started hours ago........

I now have to try to find a very large number of important sites that have been wiped from the history and cache......

Grrr...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dave, it drives me mad thinking it's 'MEE'. Now I'm wondering if my noted password is still good. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I will report your posts and you can do the same for me, maybe it will draw someones attention.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Always worth checking other sites first!

I reported it to this address an hour or two ago. [email protected] they send you a link and you can report the full error from there.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Always worth checking other sites first!
> 
> I reported it to this address an hour or two ago. [email protected] they send you a link and you can report the full error from there.


We don´t have time for all that Barry, we have other important stuff to do.:frown2: like house work or gardening or fixing stuff.

I think it would be good manners for them to let us at least know why the sight was down once it´s up and running again.
It´s been back for a while now and I still see no explanation, they can´t all be asleep.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> We don´t have time for all that Barry, we have other important stuff to do.:frown2: like house work or gardening or fixing stuff.
> 
> I think it would be good manners for them to let us at least know why the sight was down once it´s up and running again.
> It´s been back for a while now and I still see no explanation, they can´t all be asleep.


How long does it take to send an email? 10 seconds?

I am not defending them but it could be that they didnt even know until it was reported. Maybe reduced staff although most of the web teams I know are pretty much business as usual. I agree though, some kind of explanation is due. If it turns out it was planned then it really is shoddy. My bet is it will be blamed on a Cloudflare error beyond their control.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep I turned off my Wifi to reboot it

Turned it back on, no joy, Albert said his phone and laptop worked and picked up Wifi

I got bored, did I tell you how easily I’m bored?

Yes I know I’m boring but I’m talking bored >

And couldn’t be bothered

Then next time I tried, having dosed off, Bingo 

I’m here to bore you all again :grin2:
Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Always worth checking other sites first!
> 
> I reported it to this address an hour or two ago. [email protected] they send you a link and you can report the full error from there.


Only slight technical hitch......

That email address is on here and only on here unless we consciously put it in our email address book, then we'd have go remember to look for it.... before we could use it and, if of course, it was ONLY on your post.....

We couldn't get to it when the site has crashed...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Only slight technical hitch......
> 
> That email address is on here and only on here unless we consciously put it in our email address book, then we'd have go remember to look for it.... before we could use it and, if of course, it was ONLY on your post.....
> 
> We couldn't get to it when the site has crashed...


Jeeesaz! Fruitcake!!

Put it in your address book then. I know, ill time how long it takes to copy and paste it. Hang on.....

[email protected] six seconds and most of that was because I realised it wasn't in your quote. 

Next time just login to Motorhome Fruitcakes which will firstly show you that the internet is actually still working and secondly Jan will almost certainly have started a thread about it followed by a load of abusive replies about FUCTS etc. :lol:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I didn't even notice.................


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> How long does it take to send an email? 10 seconds?
> 
> I am not defending them but it could be that they didnt even know until it was reported. Maybe reduced staff although most of the web teams I know are pretty much business as usual. I agree though, some kind of explanation is due. If it turns out it was planned then it really is shoddy. My bet is it will be blamed on a Cloudflare error beyond their control.


Takes me more that 20 minutes to remember what the email title is, then think of what to put on it that won´t sound rude, maybe find a mojo that suitable to draw their attention, lets say half a morning has then passed by and by that time its back and I have waited soo much time. 
They are in charge, it´s up to them to keep the customers informed.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

patp said:


> I didn't even notice.................


Nor I, this happens on nearly every every site now and again. I just move on and return later, it is part part of modern day technology. We even have a problem with our television signal, now and again the picture pixelates for a few seconds, we don't get a warning.

Due to Western Power removing overhead power lines in the Dorchester area our electricity supply can be cut for a few minutes, although we have been warned that this could happen, we are never told when.

Some things happen in life when least expected, i.e. without a warning, I heard a story recently about a lady who moved her motorhome a few feet from her house and scrapped the van roof. I wont go into the second part of the tale other than to say that she kept on driving and did more damage? despite the fact that she heard the van hit the roof in the first place.

I personally have never used this in a post, but to use an expression from a well known member of this site, "Get a Life". There is a lot more in life to worry about than a website going down for a few minutes.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How kind of you Drew, a typical answer from you.
I have a life thank you, a very busy life in fact and I would appreciate it if other people make that life a bit easier.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think we are all a bit stir crazy in lockdown :frown2:

As far as I remember which is getting less far as time goes on 

We have never been notified when MHF has crashed, so I guess there isn’t much chance of it happening now :wink2:

Stay safe

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thats how we have always done it syndrome.

It´s time to catch up on their technology then, I am sure there must be a program they can make and we are all informed at the touch of a button.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*"How kind of you Drew, a typical answer from you".*

How kind of you Jan, thank you. Yes, I always try and be truthful with my answers.


----------

